# My New W/C Mobas



## jlenn (Mar 15, 2004)

It took some time but I managed to save some money and got the front mobas :lol: . 4m/7fm
Let me know what you think


----------



## joesfish (Mar 29, 2004)

They look nice, what substract is that?


----------



## jlenn (Mar 15, 2004)

Caribsea Eco Complete African Cichlid Sand


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

The fish are very nice, but the decor...  
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## joesfish (Mar 29, 2004)

I thought that was Caribsea sand, looks good, I really like the male in your pics, you have a nice colony.


----------



## jlenn (Mar 15, 2004)

The decor could use some work but for now this is all I can afford after the purchase of the fronts


----------



## joesfish (Mar 29, 2004)

hey, you got some nice fish, good sand , a big enough tank, and looks like good filtration. Your starting off better then most people.


----------



## jlenn (Mar 15, 2004)

This is my first Frontosa Tank. Here is a pic of the tank w/o fish

125 Tank
2 Aquaclear 110
1 Eheim 2250


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

wow, those mobas looks great.
i have to agree with joe, a lot of us doesnt do it right the 1st time.

and your patient enough to save your money and get exactly what you wanted.
here i am still buying, then selling fish that doesnt fit or work out in my tank.
i would like to get mobas but i already have 4mpimbwes and just recently sold my 4burundis.
now im in the market for 4-6 more mpimbwes.

how much did that set you back if you dont mind me asking?
there was a colony here of WC 10 mobas in Toronto Canada and sold for $2k ($1850US apprx).


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

jlenn said:


> This is my first Frontosa Tank. Here is a pic of the tank w/o fish


 you should implement proper drip loops and get that power bar off the floor asap. otherwise, nice tank.


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice fish - Mobas are lovely. How long is that tank? 11 fish seems like a lot. You may find that 4 males is too many if you want to breed them successfully; the Alpha will spend his time driving away the other males instead of getting it on. All the best with them though. :thumb:


----------



## eddie52 (Jun 6, 2004)

you can use your eheim filter elsewhere. the 2 aquaclears will do the job nicely. I have a 180 with 8 adult kigomas and have no adverse affects of poor circulation or filtration. I clean one sponge aweek and alternate, helps keep beneficial bacteria thriving. http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v358/eddie52/


----------



## eddie52 (Jun 6, 2004)

you can use your eheim filter elsewhere. the 2 aquaclears will do the job nicely. I have a 180 with 8 adult kigomas and have no adverse affects of poor circulation or filtration. I clean one sponge aweek and alternate, helps keep beneficial bacteria thriving. http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v358/eddie52/


----------



## eddie52 (Jun 6, 2004)

you can use your eheim filter elsewhere. the 2 aquaclears will do the job nicely. I have a 180 with 8 adult kigomas and have no adverse affects of poor circulation or filtration. I clean one sponge aweek and alternate, helps keep beneficial bacteria thriving. http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v358/eddie52/


----------



## eddie52 (Jun 6, 2004)

sorry I have a itchy trigger finger, ha ha


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

They look really nice - CONGRATS! You have got to be pretty excited with a group like that. Don't worry about aquascaping too much - you will have time for that.

Once again, congrats :thumb:


----------

